# R&B Bicycle Club events through April 09



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi All!

R&B Bicycle Club based out of Julian California has their schedule up for through April of next year so you can plan your riding calendar in advance. We offer some of the finest rides to be found anywhere. No stop lights or urban rides to be found on our schedule.

We know gas is expensive and traveling to a more remote location takes more time, but we are offering a few ways to ease the pain:
1. If you pre register via our printable entry form for any event we will give you $10 off your entry fee provided you register by July 15th, 2008. Simply write SAVEMONEY in the special code box and take $10 off your entry! You can use this for as many events as you wish. All entries must be postmarked by July 15th, 2008 and this only applies to mail in entries.
2. We are offering a car pooling message board so you can hook up with other riders in your area. This is a great way to reduce travel expenses and a nice way to meet new friends.

Following is our list of events along with links to each one:

Palomar Challenge (Saturday, October 11th, 2008)
Fun rides of 24 to 62 miles along with a hill climb challenge up East Grade. A must do ride for the avid cyclist. Fantastic views, great cycling and a visit to the Palomar observatory. Limit of 250 cyclists so sign up soon!
http://www.julianactive.com/Palomar challenge.htm

Tour de Julian ( Sat. & Sun. November 1st and 2nd 2008)
Road rides of 28, 45 and 55 miles on Saturday and MTB rides of 11 to 22 miles on Sunday. Based out of Menghini Winery in fall time Julian. 
http://julianactive1.web.aplus.net/tour de julian.htm

Borrego Springs Century (Saturday, December 27th, 2008)
Road rides of 35 to 100 miles. Fantastic desert riding with no stop lights! Work off the holiday pounds on the finest desert ride to be found anywhere.
http://julianactive1.web.aplus.net/borrego springs century.htm

Tour of Borrego (Saturday March 14th, 09)
Road rides of 22, 20, 62 and 80 miles. Wild flowers and great riding. Perfect for all abilities from the casual rider to the family to the cycling enthusiast. Optional hill climb competition on Sunday March 15th.
http://julianactive1.web.aplus.net/tour of borrego.htm

Julian Death March (Saturday April 4th, 09)
How much can you endure? 35, 60 or 80 miles? You decide. For the avid mountain biker.
http://julianactive1.web.aplus.net/Julian7500.htm

We hope to see you at one of our upcoming events! Visit us on the web at www.julianactive.com


----------

